# Favorite photos!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What's everyone's favorite photo of your fluffs? These are mine!

Dewey looking sweet. 

[/


[URL=http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/debrown2133/media/0144A8D0-CE49-43EF-A35C-6AEBE527088D_zpsibgrdmk9.jpg.html]

Laurel , my funny little one!




I can't leave out Violet and Hardy!





Let's see your favorites!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Deb, all of your little fluffs are so cute and thanks so much for sharing them!! And yes, Dewey does look "sweet" in those pictures!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh Deb, all of your little fluffs are so cute and thanks so much for sharing them!! And yes, Dewey does look "sweet" in those pictures!!


My mom has been visiting for a week, and he has bugged the heck out of her!! He digs her legs and howls at her!! She says he's the ornriest dogs that she's ever seen! I agree!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Deb-this is a great thread!

I have way too many pictures to choose from, but here are some of my favorites. I have to say that my absolute favorite is the baby picture because that's what the breeder sent to me prior to us meeting him--I fell instantly in love!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Hey Deb-this is a great thread!
> 
> I have way too many pictures to choose from, but here are some of my favorites. I have to say that my absolute favorite is the baby picture because that's what the breeder sent to me prior to us meeting him--I fell instantly in love!


Aww he looks soo sweet in his puppy picture! All of Tyler's pictures are great!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww he looks soo sweet in his puppy picture! All of Tyler's pictures are great!!!


So are yours Deb, I love your little gang of cuties:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This is still my favorite picture of both. This was soon after we got Petey, looking out the back door.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I cannot use the "Quote Message in Reply" (maybe I am doing it wrong?) But I wanted to say that your Mom hasn't had the "pleasure" of meeting Chrissy!!! And if Dewey and Chrissy ever got together, well that would really be something to see!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Since I cannot use the "Quote Message in Reply" (maybe I am doing it wrong?) But I wanted to say that your Mom hasn't had the "pleasure" of meeting Chrissy!!! And if Dewey and Chrissy ever got together, well that would really be something to see!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyh no! Is there really another Dewey? Scary!!Maybe Chrissy would take Dewey down a peg or two!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb...they are all so beautiful! Love them!
I lost about 2000 pictures recently of my girls but I do have a few favorites left.
I love my sweet Lacie in this one...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

And Suki when she was 5 months old...so sweet ❤


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> And Suki when she was 5 months old...so sweet ❤


Oh my!! How cute she is!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got tons of favorites...but here's a sampling....I love taking pictures of the pups!! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

These are of Riley as a puppy and Sissy was 11 months in this photo.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> View attachment 226730
> 
> 
> View attachment 226738
> ...


Aww look at those sweet babies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I've got tons of favorites...but here's a sampling....I love taking pictures of the pups!! :wub:
> 
> View attachment 226650
> 
> ...


Your photos are always so terrific! You sure have a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Since I cannot use the "Quote Message in Reply" (maybe I am doing it wrong?) But I wanted to say that your Mom hasn't had the "pleasure" of meeting Chrissy!!! And if Dewey and Chrissy ever got together, well that would really be something to see!!


I love the pictures of your two cuties! They look so sweet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> This is still my favorite picture of both. This was soon after we got Petey, looking out the back door.


Aww I love that photo!!! Two beautiful fluffs!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love this thread. All the pictures are so great. It is hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Mom's big helper

















So innocent and pretty looking










So bratty looking










My wooly little teddy bear


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love pictures of Pipper.


----------

